# Funny Pictures



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

so... I just found out the other thread was closed (since I couldn't find it) :sus
ok let's continue posting


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Martin Scorsese Totally Looks Like this cat



























I have a PD that's why I find the one below funny


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, the last two have been closed due the foul language in the pictures:blank Let us see how long this one lasts


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know why but this picture just made me laugh my *** off.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

there.is.no.they said:


>


omg lol:haha


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Smartphone















This is korean comics, still got more, very funny


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## megancheung (Apr 1, 2012)

just laughing,thanks,keep on the good work.


----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.cherrybam.com/funny-graphics4.php

this is some funny stuff.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This one made me laugh:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Just seen him on yahoo about an hour ago:lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


>


Must be a slow news day :roll


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## kethexx (Mar 15, 2012)

I like this very much.:no:clap:no


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

So True.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


:teeth


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

feels said:


>


Sid goes to school?
Manny might not like that.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## ccoop (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

^ haha :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

falling down said:


>


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mean but I had to!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


>


^:haha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^Lmao at Dora the Explorer picture. :teeth


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Nobody is going to get this, but I still love it...


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA im dying right now


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^ a towel.. damn.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


had to really focus hard on that one. Got there about 15 secs later :b

True though, I know more breeds of dog than cats.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Why, are the pictures not showing up right or something? :s


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> ^Why, are the pictures not showing up right or something? :s


no I'm just a total peasant and can't read things right in front of me


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Just have to say that's how I view dogs lol. Although I do know many breeds because I used to like dogs years ago. :roll


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


That's the saddest thing I've ever seen.  :lol


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


>


Lol I love 1960's spiderman.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


>


LOL I saw this on some other site the other day. Forgot which. I was dying over this for quite some time lol, and it never fails to amuse me


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

caseyblue said:


>


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

wow just laughed so much XD


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

falling down said:


> :lol












Lol :lol


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

UgShy said:


>


I shuddered, involuntarily.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Han500 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Saved By The Bell, I love you sweet comedic tv series of my youth.:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> Lol :lol


Haha Evo. :teeth


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Look at that girl's body!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha Evo. :teeth


:?


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> :?


:um I don't get it. :sus


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> :um I don't get it. :sus


Don't get what?

Oh, the Transformers pic Evo posted is 1 I found and posted in another thread, Evo got the credit though. :lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

When Disco Met the Dark Side of the Force:


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Cartoon Illuminati


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> Cartoon Illuminati


Who are the four people on the left? I can see Dexter, Velma, Jimmy Neutron, and Susan and Mary, but I can't figure out the rest of them


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Who are the four people on the left? I can see Dexter, Velma, Jimmy Neutron, and Susan and Mary, but I can't figure out the rest of them


Daria, Number one and Edd.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


>


 Why does Dexter look so Evil?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Keep it clean- guys!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> When Disco Met the Dark Side of the Force:


They decapitated the SHOCKMASTER!!!! :evil


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Keep it clean- guys!


Now you know!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Now you know!


:|

Yes, as in she now knows how hard it is to be on the 'other side.'


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


>


Haha ! I love this  :clap


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Awkward..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neutrino said:


> Awkward..


Hahaha! I like that gif.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

these pics arent funny anymore...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> these pics arent funny anymore...


You post 1 then. :stu


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Roscoe said:


>


This is not the "Pictures Entirely Bereft Of Humour" thread.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^
The floppy as a post it just makes me think

HAHAHAHAHAHA! WHAT A DUMBASS!!!!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

falling down said:


> You post 1 then. :stu


You agree?


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


>


lmao


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Perkins said:


>


Haha. That second one is hilarious. That looks like something that would be on Family Guy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


>


Haha, I'm feline great about that. :teeth


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not in the mood.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

falling down said:


> I'm not in the mood.


Then post a picture YOU think is funny.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> Then post a picture YOU think is funny.


Would you like me to post a picture of my dad possibly sitting in his death bed in the hospital right now? Would that be ****ing hilarious enough for you?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Whoa, calm down. She didn't know your situation. I'm sorry to hear about your dad though.


----------



## possum10 (May 24, 2012)

*Steven Tyler*

Maggoty Bread


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Some HILARIOUS celebrity photos:


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the eddie murphy one foreal??


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

JenN2791 said:


> Is the eddie murphy one foreal??


I don't see any tie downs, so I doubt it's real.

Two of my favorite face swaps.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

nonesovile said:


>


XD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks. I _used_ to like Nick Cage lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Velorrei said:


>


Who the hell is that?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Taylor Swift^


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


I don't get it...lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

JenN2791 said:


> I don't get it...lol


Wifi is wireless


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Wifi is wireless


ohhh right right..lol


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This made start Cracking up laughing:


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Death from Behind said:


>


That look on the cat's face is epic


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What does Will's face say to you?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Death from Behind said:


>


:haha

I added this one to my collection.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Haha.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^LOL!
Men don't hav ovaries!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> ^LOL!
> Men don't hav ovaries!


thank you for explaining the joke to everyone. :roll


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I love pictures of big tough guys with their cute little babies.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

arnie said:


> I love pictures of big tough guys with their cute little babies.


The baby must have called him Albert and he was all "NO! I'M TENSAI NOW BABY!"
Then baby was like "My daddy has metal in his face, wtf?" and fell asleep.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

MM Gloria said:


>


Ummmm....could someone explain this one to me? lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


 Only 15? Id routinely kill 100's of cops before buying a hotdog.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Ummmm....could someone explain this one to me? lol.


I don't get it, either. :stu


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

huh said:


> Ummmm....could someone explain this one to me? lol.


Maybe its because of having to pull the skin back?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Some funny movie mistakes never caught until now:

1: Did Roman's wear blue jeans?









2:Compressed air to help the chariot flip over I presume.









3: A cowboy hate and sunglasses... in the 1800's?









And 4: BONK!









I have to admit, I never noticed number 4 until I saw this.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cat_vs_internet








http://theoatmeal.com/comics/pets_war


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


:haha That tends to be when I get most of my reading done.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ took me a sec to understand that one.

Then, what does this picture say to you?:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Rather, what does THIS picture say?:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I. Love. Her.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


That seems totally legit.

I give it my


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Staring contest:


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Heehee.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kingpin said:


>


Haha.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I really think he is going to make it this time.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^Exactly me in shower :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> ^Exactly me in shower :lol


Lol me too


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Evo said:


>


:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^Lol, when I first got a computer me and my brother used IE for like 5 years.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Wow. lmao


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

feels said:


>


Love this! :rofl


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neutrino said:


>


Hmm... I've seen her somewhere before... I just can't put my finger on it
...

Any ideas Nick, I mean Hil... whoever you are?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why did I read that in Nic Cage's voice.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^LOL!
The Austin Powers one made me crack up laughing.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^LOL!
Now that's funny.
Almost as funny as seeing someone wearing a "Im With Stupid" t-shirt and their by themselves. LOL!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jensken said:


>





crystaltears said:


>


Haha, those are funny.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

GameGuy said:


>


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn this thread! How did it keep me up so late!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:haha:haha:haha


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

And this one... Well, I hope the horse is ok.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ LOL, the pitbull one was awesome


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh my gawd that made me laugh. I think I even used to own one of those books.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


Lol this is just like my cat... :|


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Nooo don't make fun of my language! :wife äänenvoimakkuus is so much cooler word than volumblahblah.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MF Doom said:


>


lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Nooo don't make fun of my language! :wife äänenvoimakkuus is so much cooler word than volumblahblah.


lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ah Slashdot...how could I make it through the day without you.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^just make sure you clean them all out very good before you put anything edible in them.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ LMAO!!! One of my top 10 episodes!!! :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

arnie said:


>


Haha, smooth move.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


That's cute. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Nooo don't make fun of my language! :wife äänenvoimakkuus is so much cooler word than volumblahblah.


:lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Perkins said:


>


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Perkins said:


>


XD dosent it turn out to be mr. burns? If think?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> XD dosent it turn out to be mr. burns? If think?


Yeah he went in to the doctor for a shot that turned his eyes big and went through an x-ray machine or something that gave him the glow, and the shot made him all drugged that made him act weird.

I love the part when Homer hears the _Psycho _theme but it turns out it's a bus with violinists in it


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Why don't I get what's fun with this? :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a hint, It's quite a funny word for bag. 


:teeth why is the : teeth smiley broken


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

*FLIRTING*

Most girls










Me


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


> *FLIRTING*
> 
> Most girls
> 
> ...


:shock lol


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/living_significant_other


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adorable isn't he ?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


> *FLIRTING*
> 
> Most girls
> 
> ...


Bahahaha! I've never done much flirting but this has always been me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


I have no idea what this picture is about I am clearly missing something but it has Snape in it so I wholeheartedly approve.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I have no idea what this picture is about I am clearly missing something but it has Snape in it so I wholeheartedly approve.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Just wait till it decides to restart in the background well your in the middle of something.

I shall call it vista!


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Haha, that first picture.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe someone who drink will find this hilarious


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Quick kamehameha the tv with twilight on it!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Look on the fiery side now you don't need to go to class.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hiccups said:


>


:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Laughed so hard at this one.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

I love memes :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


:um How did you get those photos of my laundry pile?!?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


>


Brilliant. I laughed audibly.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :um How did you get those photos of my laundry pile?!?


That's my laundry pile... :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Clever. :teeth


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I find it funny how the black van still tries to go around the accident.









Obviously a fake.









FOR SPARTA!









SO, This is what they meant with the phrase "Toot your own horn".


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fair Lady said:


>


LOL! The last one struck me as the funniest. But the third one up from the bottom looks likes he's trying to imitiate Sylvester Stalone or something.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

They all look like they are taking a massive dump....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone know what this is from?:


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

> *I got my period at the grocery store and had to make it look like it wasn't me.*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

love this thread


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

and because it reminds me of this...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


That one is ****ing hilarious.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


 OK, I see the skull of Snoopy, Bugs Bunny, and Hello Kitty, but the Unicorn skull and bear rug Im not too sure of who they could be.

Any ideas? lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know. I saw this and had a..Wait what? reaction. kinda off the wall.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What was the lady on the left arrested for, officer?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


:haha


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

crystaltears said:


>


LOL! Took me a moment to realize that was the one girls arm.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Funny


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^Hawt

Apparently there is something funny with this picture but I just don't see it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^Hawt
> 
> Apparently there is something funny with this picture but I just don't see it.


:hahaBagged milk! HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> :hahaBagged milk! HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


:teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


1) Never
2)Going
3)To
4)Give
5)You
6)Up

I guess Im smarter than 79% of the...
wait...

D**N YOU RICK ASTELY!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ How dare you rickroll me without even posting a youtube link! :x:bat:twak


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hiccups said:


>


 Awww, that's so cute!!!!!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> 1) Never
> 2)Going
> 3)To
> 4)Give
> ...


Oh, haha. I get it now. I was trying to figure this one out and I couldn't for the life of me.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

This so reminds me off my Geography (troll) teacher lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Blues man said:


> This so reminds me off my Geography (troll) teacher lol.


Haha, I remember having questions like that in school.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I remember having questions like that in school.


lol, What a pain in the *** those questions were.

Hopefully I won't be seeing them again.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Finally a solution for obesity...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

since someone posted the pics of divers...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

typemismatch said:


> since someone posted the pics of divers...


^ :haha


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^awesome xP


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Well if you look closely there's at least one or two pixels missing on the left.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

arnie said:


> I love pictures of big tough guys with their cute little babies.


LOL @ WWE Superstar Tenasi


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well if you look closely there's at least one or two pixels missing on the left.


lmao


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


That's supposed to be funny? :um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That's supposed to be funny? :um


No, wrong link


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^ Ahahaha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Apparently there is something funny with this picture but I just don't see it.


Silly Canadians, bags are for solids.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cake!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^
ew haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Cake!


Poopy cake. :haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Cake!


uke


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


LOL! I like how his friend goes over to the fridge first.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> LOL! I like how his friend goes over to the fridge first.


omg i would too haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


:haha:haha:haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

kosherpiggy said:


>


Is the fridge ok? :afr


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ They appear to be the challenged ones if they cant use that properly,


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Makes you wonder what it was like before


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

And they said romance is dead


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


:sus


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*How to speak Boston in one easy lesson

*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


How rude. :bah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Makes you wonder what it was like before


Apparently, the $100 million dollars Sally put up to improve Missippi's "preliterature" wasn't enough.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

kosherpiggy said:


>


Laughter and nostalgia in one! Love itttt.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I present to you the funniest non gif image on the internet


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


>


I'll take option C) Walk backwards


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


LOL that's the main reason my parents dont like it when i sleep in their bed


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm gonna stick this in here for future use


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

this is more nice than funny...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Neptunus said:


>


:lol That's his version of the "Tunnel of Love"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Depleted uranium tips!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Street view!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Lol wtf was happening there? :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

WTF is is with the naked guy in the trunk?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Monotony said:


> WTF is is with the naked guy in the trunk?


Isn't that how most people take their afternoon naps...naked in the trunk of their own car? :stu


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

maybe it's a warm day and he is detailing his car in his swimwear? seems possible at least...i hope.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


>


lmao


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

youngloc said:


>


:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

laura024 said:


>


hahaha i love jim gaffigan


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well tigers are certainly well fed.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ hahhahaa :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:rofl


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Ah sandwich police, the best type of police out there, and the second best sandwich related profession out there, right after sandwich science.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony;1060241394[IMG said:


> http://breakbrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/suicide-sign.jpg[/IMG]


:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Gangsta fail..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Flying pancake


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Ha look at that guy laughing, he gets it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not such a "Comfortable Passenger Bus" now, is it?









ATA BOY!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

goes with:


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hiccups said:


>


:lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This is so ROFL funny it hurts me.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


Hahahaha.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> This is so ROFL funny it hurts me.


Ha, read that like 20 times and it still makes me laugh


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


>


Ahahaha poor animal :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


>


lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

youngloc said:


>


Oh, ouch! :haha


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

AnotherRawAddict said:


>


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

http://3eanuts.com/


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

Get's me every time...


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

GameGuy said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

reaffected said:


>


I now have a big smile on my face:lol


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^in my city that car would more than likely be pulled off the road by a cop within hours. xP


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


That things got to be breaking at least a dozen laws.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


lol.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL! Just found this one:


Lol Can't believe i laughed at this one, I feel so retarded hahaha.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Hehe.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


I cant tell the difference.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> That things got to be breaking at least a dozen laws.


Really? How so?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

This it what you get when you breed a lama with the Incredible Hulk!!!
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> [


Extended version


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------

